# The Back of the German Shepherd Dog - Evolution, structure and function



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

**NEW ** June 2014 ... The Evolution of the Back of the GSD - The German Shepherd Dog

I found this link on a breeder's Facebook page. I have not fully read it, but have read a good portion of it and I find it interesting. It appears to discuss the evolution of the German Shepherd Dog in show lines, and discusses how and why the curvy back element was developed on. 

I find it very interesting and maybe some of you German Shepherd lovers might want to have a look. Enjoy!


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

Oops! Just saw this thread. Please disregard this. My bad, probably not thinking straight with this fever. :crazy::blush:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...reed-hasnt-changed-specially-their-backs.html


----------

